

A comprehensive guide for pragmatic RESTful API design - veesahni
http://www.vinaysahni.com/best-practices-for-a-pragmatic-restful-api

======
rdudekul
Very comprehensive post on RESTful API design. What are some Ruby and/or
Node.js frameworks that support most/all of the best practices mentioned in
the post?

